# Change passenger rating after



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Has anyone had success contacting Lyft support and asking them to change the rating you left on a passenger?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

It's so easy on Uber to do it, you'd think Lyft would have a way to accomplish this without the hassle..


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

RussellP said:


> Has anyone had success contacting Lyft support and asking them to change the rating you left on a passenger?


Yes, I do it constantly....probably for about every 5th pax I get.

Go to Help, then Contact Support:

Put in the subject line:

Please change rating I gave to this rider (or something similar)

I am a Driver

What was your question about? * Issue with a ride*

Please select the relevant ride: (Pick ride....if it's not there....then I use a screenshot of the waybill that I do for every ride)

What happened in the Ride? * Technical App Issue*

Additional details: _Just put it short and sweet:_ Please change the rating I gave to this rider to 3 stars. Thank you. 
(or whatever you want to change it to)

Add file? (yes, add screenshot of waybill if the trip is not in the trip history....as it so often ISN'T in mine!)

Are you a robot?  If not, click the little box and then

click* SUBMIT.* 

You'll get an email back from them saying they changed the rating. And yes, they really do. I've tested it out. I had my doubts at first.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes, I do it constantly....probably for about every 5th pax I get.
> 
> Go to Help, then Contact Support:
> 
> ...


What makes you change the rating so often? No tips? Finding trash?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

iUBERdc said:


> What makes you change the rating so often? No tips? Finding trash?


Mainly, no tips. Because that is the only thing you don't really know on Lyft when you drop them off.

Recently, I've changed my strategy. I now rate ALL my Lyft pax 4* right away....if I find out they tipped me, then I will email Lyft to change it to 5*.

That does 2 things for me....when the ping comes in and they are 5*....it either means they tip or that I have not gotten them yet as a pax. 

On Uber, rating pax was easier. Tip? 5*-No Tip? 1* 

(Not that it mattered here in the Chicago market though....since UBER drivers can't see their rider's rating! It was just '_therapeutic_')


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Mainly, no tips. Because that is the only thing you don't really know on Lyft when you drop them off.
> 
> Recently, I've changed my strategy. I now rate ALL my Lyft pax 4* right away....if I find out they tipped me, then I will email Lyft to change it to 5*.
> 
> ...


Like your strategy but in this poe-dunk town I live in, 1 out of 40 riders will tip. So I really can't afford to rate someone a '1' unless they are truly crazy. If they are a good passenger but just didn't tip, can't afford to limit my available pool of potential matches.

The other thing that bothers me about rating down someone just because of not tipping is when, and so many of my passengers-probably at least 50% are, clearly struggling and cannot afford a car and many are working minimum wage jobs (guess like us). Really don't expect them to tip as they are not going to the most expensive restaurants in town to drink and eat a belly full of some expensive dish. They are just trying to get back and forth to work, of which half their pay goes to Uber. So I'll always give them a pass cause it's quite humbling to see peeps in that situation and I am driving as an extra job for some extra bucks, but don't have to drive for Uber or Lyft.

Now, about the other 50%! Have actually had them get in the car and brag about how much they tipped their server but hop out of my car in their million dollar house with the circular driveway with not any thought of tipping. It really makes me so cynical and I didn't feel that way when I started or even a few months afterwards. Not anymore! What a year of driving will do to you... But those are the azzholes I'd gladly rate a '1' but after a few months, my volumes would tank.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

rickasmith98 said:


> Like your strategy but in this poe-dunk town I live in, 1 out of 40 riders will tip. So I really can't afford to rate someone a '1' unless they are truly crazy. If they are a good passenger but just didn't tip, can't afford to limit my available pool of potential matches.
> 
> The other thing that bothers me about rating down someone just because of not tipping is when, and so many of my passengers-probably at least 50% are, clearly struggling and cannot afford a car and many are working minimum wage jobs (guess like us). Really don't expect them to tip as they are not going to the most expensive restaurants in town to drink and eat a belly full of some expensive dish. They are just trying to get back and forth to work, of which half their pay goes to Uber. So I'll always give them a pass cause it's quite humbling to see peeps in that situation and I am driving as an extra job for some extra bucks, but don't have to drive for Uber or Lyft.
> 
> Now, about the other 50%! Have actually had them get in the car and brag about how much they tipped their server but hop out of my car in their million dollar house with the circular driveway with not any thought of tipping. It really makes me so cynical and I didn't feel that way when I started or even a few months afterwards. Not anymore! What a year of driving will do to you... But those are the azzholes I'd gladly rate a '1' but after a few months, my volumes would tank.


Unless Uber has changed something and I haven't heard yet......why do you think you won't get matched with them again if you rate them 1*?

Only LYFT will not match you again with anyone you rate 3* or less. You can rate Uber pax 1* until you are blue in the face and you will still get matched with them again.  (This is why I only rate non-tippers 4* each time....because if I get them 3 or more times....and they don't tip each time, their rating will eventually be 4.6 or lower....and I do not accept requests from pax rated under 4.7).

Your other theory of 'feeling sorry for pax that can't really afford to take Uber' .....but still do? ( and therefore don't tip)

*NO. Stop feeling sorry for them. * 

If they can be so financially irresponsible as to order an Uber when they should be: Walking, Taking the Bus, Etc......

I have no sympathy for them.

If I can only afford Burger King.....but go to Red Lobster anyway and then don't tip.....

Do you think the server is thinking: "Awwww......I know they could barely afford the food they ordered....so it's OK that they didn't tip"?



*NO. They are NOT thinking that! *

They are thinking: "they best not be sat in my section next time they come in here!" 

You say: "What a YEAR of driving will do to you"?

I say: "What TWO years of driving will do to you!"


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Only LYFT will not match you again with anyone you rate 3* or less. You can rate Uber pax 1* until you are blue in the face and you will still get matched with them again.  (This is why I only rate non-tippers 4* each time....because if I get them 3 or more times....and they don't tip each time, their rating will eventually be 4.6 or lower....and I do not accept requests from pax rated under 4.7).


The tradeoff though is you can choose to not accept rides without penalty, unlike Lyft. If you see a 1 star ping, let it run out.



> Your other theory of 'feeling sorry for pax that can't really afford to take Uber' .....but still do? ( and therefore don't tip)
> 
> *NO. Stop feeling sorry for them. *


Yeah this isn't a charity. By virtue of us doing this instead of a real taxi we are trying to hustle until we get a real job.

I forget where it was posted, I think it was here, but it was a great post about how ridesharing has in essence spoiled people. Taxis were an expensive luxury (relatively speaking) most people can't afford, but now that most people can afford its equivalent, Uber/Lyft, they take advantage. No we shouldn't be jerks but we should also keep that in mind with each and every pax.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

MrMikeNC said:


> *The tradeoff though is you can choose to not accept rides without penalty, unlike Lyft. If you see a 1 star ping, let it run out.*
> 
> Yeah this isn't a charity. By virtue of us doing this instead of a real taxi we are trying to hustle until we get a real job.
> 
> I forget where it was posted, I think it was here, but it was a great post about how ridesharing has in essence spoiled people. Taxis were an expensive luxury (relatively speaking) most people can't afford, but now that most people can afford its equivalent, Uber/Lyft, they take advantage. No we shouldn't be jerks but we should also keep that in mind with each and every pax.


I'm assuming you are referring to drivers who qualify for the 'PDB' aka Power Drivers Bonus? I have never qualified (car is too old) so acceptance rate is a non-issue for me. I can and do let all 4.6 or lower rated pax time out all the time.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Unless Uber has changed something and I haven't heard yet......why do you think you won't get matched with them again if you rate them 1*?
> 
> Only LYFT will not match you again with anyone you rate 3* or less. You can rate Uber pax 1* until you are blue in the face and you will still get matched with them again.  (This is why I only rate non-tippers 4* each time....because if I get them 3 or more times....and they don't tip each time, their rating will eventually be 4.6 or lower....and I do not accept requests from pax rated under 4.7).
> 
> ...


Could easily be wrong about the 1-star rating and how that would keep you from being matched to that rider again. Thought I read it on here for Uber because I didn't start driving for Lyft until recently and was never in that forum until more recently. If there's not that restriction, "party on!"


----------

